# Omni Step stopped working on Ignition.



## BillyWig (Aug 24, 2007)

The Omni Step on my Swift Lifestyle 630L has recently stopped retracting when I switch on the ignition. The step still works fine using the door switch so it is nothing wrong with the step itself. Omni Step say that Swift use their own relays but I can find nothing in the manual regarding a relay or perhaps a fuse that may have gone?. :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had this problem last year and it was a blown fuse situated on the top of the engine block. We still do not why it blew but it also stopped the fridge working on 12v.

The fuses are located in a box on top of the engine, it's a bit fiddly to get in and there are three fuses in there from memory - try checking those - that solved it for us.


----------



## BillyWig (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine is a 2005 model, the fuse box in the engine compartment has loads of fuses. I can't find any that look blown. I have also checked the van fuses in the wardrobe near the charger unit. Would anyone know which fuse it would be?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Read through this thread which is the same problem;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-34731-0-days0-orderasc-.html

it might save you a lot of time trying the 50+ fuses in about 4 or 5 different places around the vehicle


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Billywig

I will try to find out tomorrow

Regards
Kath


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

We had a similar problem on our Autotrail. I tried fuses/relays, and spent half a day, swapping similar fuse for fuse, relay for relay, until I'd tried them all.

Then we went on a rally, and someone said they'd seen it before!

Under the step itself, there is a black rubber cover, at one side. If you 'peel' that back, you'll see a white rocker switch. That switch "tells" the system that the step is open. Occasionally, the step can be opened, but the switch stays stuck, and the system "thinks" the step is still closed. Then , when you start the engine, it doesn't operate the step motor, because it thinks the step is already closed.

A good wipe clean, a bit of teflon type spray, and a few test operations will do the job.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't know if this helps as I have an RV. I had a similar prob and drove off with the steps extended, bending them on an an earth bank.

The answer was that I had switched off the steps at the door when they were extended. try closing door then switching on (at door) then try ignition again.

Ian


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

We had the same problem with our 630L last year & managed to drive about one hour not realising the step was still extended!! It was definitely a blown fuse, and it was one of the fuses in the wardrobe- not the engine.

Hope this is of some help

Sarah


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Judging from the number of different responses there seems to be fuses in several different places! When Swift contacted me last year when I had the problem they suggested the fuse was near the step and the faulty one turned out to be located on top of the engine block as mentioned in the thread posted earlier.

I suspect that diferent vehicles have the fuse fited in different places, the fuse presumably operates the relay which then operates the step, there may well be a second fuse downstream from the relay. So we all may be looking for fuses which actually do different things; the one on top f the engine block ssems to protect the relay which operates the step when the ignition is switched on and the one that is located near the step or in the wardrobe seems to protect the step motor itself.

Hence the need to look in so many places from different people's experiences.

This perhaps is the most important point to come out of this thread, hopefully you will have found whcih fuse is responsible or whether it was dirt connections but if it was dirty connections I would not expect it to work when the switch near the door is operated.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

*Omni Step stopped working on Ignition*

My dealer has "repaired" :? this fault at least 3 times and each time it stopped working within a week. The van a 2005 Swift Sundance 590PR is currently in the *FACTORY *having the floor repaired and they have said they will sort the ignition problem out as well.

By the way I have been very pleased with the way Swift have delt with me over the past few weeks and when I get the van back I will post all the details and hopefully a glowing report on Swift.

John


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Omni Step stopped working on Ignition*



Waves said:


> The van a 2005 Swift Sundance 590PR is currently in the *FACTORY *having the floor repaired


Hi John

What exactly is wrong with your floor? I have just had my 590PR back from the Swift factory for rot around the edges of the floor, particularly in the step area.

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is some information on the steps. 

A bank of fuses and two relays fitted by Swift are located in the engine bay on recent models up until the new Fiat cab was introduced.


With the bonnet open a plastic cowl can be seen central to the vehicle and uppermost in the engine bay. Three fuses and two relays are mounted under this cover, supplying fridge, automatic step retraction + step switch, and linking vehicle and leisure batteries – see schematic in service book for further details.

It is important that the step mechanism is kept clean and well lubricated, as difficult step operation will increase operating current and may lead to a blown fuse.

Finally a buzzer and relay arrangement will be present in the piece of furniture closest to the entrance door. This too relates to control of the step but failures of these components are rare.

Regards
Kath


----------



## BillyWig (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks All, fantastic help. I am sure I will be able to resolve it now. 

(Update)
Yes this was the problem. I found the plastic cover centrally under the bonnet. I was just about to undo the two bolts that secured it when I looked underneath and could see the fuses under a clear fuse cover. It was the 15amp fuse, top of the three that had bown. Changed and works great again.

Thanks everone.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

Isn't this website just brilliant!! We have only had our Kontiki 660 (04 Reg) for a month or so and have been out in it just 3 times so far (weekends). This last weekend I noticed that the omnistep did not retract on turning the ignition on so not knowing anything about the workings of it and not finding anything of relevance in the owners handbook, I searched this forum for a solution and hey presto found this thread (and that fuse box under the cowl in the engine compartment!). Discovered that the bottom of the three fuses had blown (25 amp), so got hold of a couple of spare ones and now the step works again and I have a spare fuse for the next time it goes!!

Thanks to all those who gave their suggestions - it worked for me!! The only problem that I have now is that the buzzer does not appear to be working anymore! I have found a small round buzzer contraption to the rear and down from the driver's seat (behind an inspection flap thingy in the door well) but I don't know if that is the step buzzer?? I'll keep looking but it's a bit blowy outside tonight so it may be a task for the weekend!

Regards

Chris & Brenda (the other 'arf!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CPW2007 said:


> Isn't this website just brilliant!!
> Chris & Brenda (the other 'arf!)


Quite handy at times isn't it.   

The quickest response I've had to a query was about three minutes - and it must have taken two and a half of those to type the answer.

Not bad for a bunch of amateurs!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Chris it is good to hear that you found the solution so quickly, the most probable cause for the buzzer not sounding is that the Step micro switch (located on the step mechanism) is dirty or damaged it may be worth looking at this?
Please be careful when working on the step mechanism as it could move and trap your fingers, if it tries to auto retract? 

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ian,

Thanks for the tip re the micro switch. I had a grovvel under the m/home earlier and then realised it wasn't going to be as easy as I thought to locate the switch without a spot of dismantling! So I gave a good squirt of the ol' WD40 all around inside the step casing and especially along where the step runners slide; I now have a fully working step and buzzer!! No idea what I did but it's all working spiddly dash now. Must remember to keep a check on the step in future  

Regards

Chris and Brenda


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Great news Chris, this WD40 must be good stuff, i am glad you have have it sorted.

Best regards

Ian


----------

